# OT: Yankees 27th World Series Championship



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah!! 27th World Series Championships.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Lets Go Mets!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ co-sign too @ Chosen. lmfao!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am a Mets fan, but I am so happy the Phillies didn't win. So I guess in a way, congrats to the Yankees.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

WOHOO! YANKEES!!

Well kitty arod finally got that ring!

Title #27 will help dull the pain of another doomed knick season for a few months.:champagne::cheers:


----------



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

Hey maybe at the parade Lebron will stop by since he will be in town and see what he could have if he came this way


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Meh, they bought another one.


----------

